
Pros and Cons of Being a Startup Founder in Toronto vs. Silicon Valley - productdev
https://medium.com/@anmol1e1/pros-and-cons-of-being-a-startup-founder-in-toronto-c51ad47d56b3
======
productdev
Toronto is the best place in Canada to create a startup, but there are a
number of important differences when compared with Silicon Valley

